# Campingcar-infos - free offer till July?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I used to have campingcar-infos app on-line free. I also took a free offer of a 15-day trial to the full off-line app.


I now cannot use my original app., but it now does not work.


So I thought 'Oh hell I will pay the €15' but the payment did not work - it hung up on my name entry.


I saw a reference to a free offer till end July but cannot find it on searches on 3 forums.


Anybody can help please?


Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I used to have campingcar-infos app on-line free. I also took a free offer of a 15-day trial to the full off-line app.
> 
> I now cannot use my original app., but it now does not work.
> 
> ...


Is this really you Kapitän, so many errors it makes me think you have been hijacked, :frown2:

or drunk:laugh:


----------

